# New coolant tank cap



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think it's time for me to purchase some more orings as well.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

mine also looks just like the one on the left. looks more like a box shape than an O shape.

Is it just me, or does that cap on the left, look like it also has sharp edges on the left side, at the threads?


----------



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

What size o-ring?


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

What seems to be the lifecycle of these O-rings? Might have to consider a higher temperature tolerant material. I am assuming that they are Nitrile or Natural rubber.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Farmer said:


> What size o-ring?


I have to go look but I just used the new o-ring that came with the new cap. There is a thread on here about buying them from the oringstore.com.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> I think it's time for me to purchase some more orings as well.


I may jump in on this too. What thread was this in again?


----------



## tdc (Jan 24, 2014)

¿Is it my imagination, or is the new one look smaller than the orig? ¿Did you try the new one yet, and did it fit nice and snugly like the orig cap (seal against inside of the bottle neck)? The reason I ask is because I had to replace my orig cap (that fit so snugly against said bottle, screw top separated while trying to take off to add fluid). And the new AC Delco (p/n 13502353), fits so so loose fitting, I can spin the cap/plug with very (too) little effort. (I don't know if this will hold back 20 psig). So, just seeking other's experience/input. I've also commented in the following thread: 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/43385-loose-coolant-tank-cap-2.html#post2819210 

My thanks for any comments/suggestions. tonyd.


----------

